# A little help needed...Charity Shoot



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 8, 2012)

I wanted to ask for a little help from you guys and gals. I have been coaching our county 4H archery team for 2 years now. One of my coach's 15 year old daughter's has had a relapse of Ewing’s Sarcoma (a type of cancer). She is an amazing young girl and her faith is even more amazing. I am working on hosting a 3D shoot in April to raise money for her family. I am looking at Saturday April 14th for the date and I am hoping to have it at Hilsman Archery Range in McDonough. I would like to have a raffle similar to the one at the NGTA banquet. If any of you have anything please let me know. I will have more information on the shoot soon. This is my first time doing something like this so any help is greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 8, 2012)

Robert, you came to the right place. I would like to offer up a guided hog hunt or bowfishing trip (winners choice) for your raffle. Let me know what else I can do. 
Thank you for what you do for the youth of this state. You really make a difference.

Guys, Hillsmans range is great. I hope to see a bunch of you there.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 8, 2012)

I almost forgot...here is a link to Sarah's blog for more information on her.   http://journeywithsarah.wordpress.com/


----------



## Dennis (Feb 8, 2012)

I will do something and let me know if i can help with anything


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 8, 2012)

2wheelfoster said:


> I almost forgot...here is a link to Sarah's blog for more information on her.   http://journeywithsarah.wordpress.com/



After reading that, gulp, PLEASE let me know what I can do to help. That looks like a wonderful and strong family.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 8, 2012)

God bless Miss Sarah
Thanks for the link to her blog.

I have plans to be in Tn that weekend, but please count on a few archery related donations for the raffle from me.

Good job Robert.

Mr. Russell, you are one of a kind sir.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you Jeff!


----------



## whossbows (Feb 8, 2012)

im sure i can find something,count me in,just need an adress to send it to


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you! PM sent with the address


----------



## whossbows (Feb 8, 2012)

this will be in the mail this week,cedar arrows 40-45 spine,and right hand quiver


----------



## Dyrewulf (Feb 8, 2012)

Let me see what I can find: I'll PM you in the next few days.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you Robert for giving Sarah to us. I am at work, and could just scan thru her blog........I read bits and pieces.....an amazing and wonderful young woman. I stopped when I saw the scripture written on her hand.....I haven't stopped crying since. I am typing now with tears running off my nose. This is the bigger picture in life. There isn't anything else more important than this. All the arguments and fusses and pettiness that occurs are just ridiculous when you see this......I pray that every person seeing this stops and puts their own life in perspective in comparison.
I have no idea what all I can give you to raffle off......but believe me I will have armfulls once I get home and start sorting. Will you or your family be at the March NGT shoot to give it to? If not we must make arrangements, cause I believe you'll have alot of items......
thank you again Robert.
whossbows....you are a true gentleman.....


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 9, 2012)

Tomi, I will make plans to be at The NGTA next month. Thank you for your help!

Dyrewulf....thank you to.


----------



## grayseal (Feb 9, 2012)

PM me the address/cntact info please


----------



## Chris Horsman (Feb 9, 2012)

We, as a family, have been involved with various childrens causes for many years. We will be involved in helping this young lady. I`d like to offer my services and boat for a alligator hunt or bowfishing trip at a time and place determined by the winner. We will also endevour to make it to the shoot and raffle. I will also dig up some other bits and pieces as we get closer to the date.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you Grayseal and Chris!


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 9, 2012)

Amazing Chris!

My add to the list;

Selfbow (maybe enough to get one of the wheelie guys interested in shooting a stick)

62" long, 35# @ 28", Sinew Backed Osage
made by Mike Mecredy of Maddog Bows
Mike donated this bow to one of our TGMM auctions,
and it wound up in Powder Springs, somehow.
Nice bow and it shoots an arrow good.


----------



## pine nut (Feb 9, 2012)

You know when I was injured and people asked me how I was I was  almost embarrassed  by it and would tell them that there are people in this world with real problems and that mine was only an inconvenience.  This little girl is what I was talking about.  Count me in, and I will be glad to ferry stuff from NGT shoot for those who need to give but cannot make it there.  We will be praying for her and her doctors to make the right choices for her therapy and for God to speak to her complete healing.  She has made the greatest step in putting Him in charge.  Thank you for what you are doing.

Bill


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you Jake! And thank you Bill for helping out.


----------



## John V. (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm sure I can find one or two items around here.

I will bring what I can to the NGT shoot in March and give them to Bill or whoever else can carry them to the raffle.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you John!

And.....I have firmed up the date and location. It will be April 14th from 8-3 at Hilsman Archery Range in McDonough, GA. 6(55 Old Jackson RD McDonough, GA 30252). I hope to see all of you there! Thank you for all of the help so far.


----------



## whossbows (Feb 9, 2012)

your pkg is on its way


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks Whossbows!


----------



## Dirty44Dan (Feb 9, 2012)

Molly PM'd you. We will help.


----------



## frankwright (Feb 10, 2012)

I bought a new Custom Made Box Call to use this turkey season, it sounds pretty sweet.

I will use my old one and donate this one to help that brave little girl.

PM me an address and I will send it.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 10, 2012)

Thank you Frank. That is a beautiful turkey call and a wonderful gesture.


----------



## Dennis (Feb 11, 2012)

I'll donate this youth recurve and arrows


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you Dennis!


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 11, 2012)

2wheelfoster, How about four tickets to "The Road To Tara Museum" in Jonesboro,Ga to raffle off? I can do that.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 11, 2012)

bamaboy said:


> 2wheelfoster, How about four tickets to "The Road To Tara Museum" in Jonesboro,Ga to raffle off? I can do that.



That would be great! Thank you!


----------



## bamaboy (Feb 12, 2012)

*charity shoot*



2wheelfoster said:


> That would be great! Thank you!



When do you need the tickets that I can donate, day of the shoot or before?


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 12, 2012)

bamaboy said:


> When do you need the tickets that I can donate, day of the shoot or before?



PM sent... what ever is easiest on you. I can meet you somewhere if need be.

Thank you!


----------



## gurn (Feb 12, 2012)

I got ah 48" 20# Inter Nature recurve ta pitch in. Maybe I can find some more stuff. Just send me your address.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you Gurn!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 17, 2012)

Picked up a few more items for the raffle. A Casting Crowns Gift Basket, Shane's Rib Shack Gift Basket, 2 McKenzie 3D Targets, a pop up blind, a Dozen Gold Tip 30x Arrows, 2 Phoenix quivers (compound).


----------



## Chris Horsman (Feb 21, 2012)

Shameless  shove back to the top to keep the ball rolling


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 27, 2012)

I am planning on being at the NGT shoot this Sunday if anyone needs to bring anything. Thank you for all of the items so far!


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 28, 2012)

Here is a picture of Teresa Asbell and myself last weekend at The Pre-Spring Fling in Tannehill, Alabama. I am holding a G.Fred Asbell neckknife that she had just given me for Sarah's raffle!!!!! How cool was that!!!!  Teresa made the beaded sheath. She wants me to keep her abreast on how Sarah is doing and sends her "Very Best Wishes" from her and Fred to Sarah and family.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you TNGirl! Tell the Asbell's thank you!!!!!!!! That is great. Fell free to give them Sarah's blog link....http://journeywithsarah.wordpress.com/ Sarah had surgery yesterday morning and started her chemo after that. She was able to go home last night, and they are heading back to Atlanta for chemo today.


----------



## bownarrow (Mar 2, 2012)

To the top. Robert, got a few things for your sale, i'll send them by Tony. Try to get some pics posted before I head back out


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you!!!!!!! I am goign to be at the NGT Shoot on Sunday, the Southern Shoot on the 10th and the State shoot on the 17-18th also. If anyone wants to bring items to those to save $$ on shipping. Thank you so much for all of the help so far!


----------



## John V. (Mar 2, 2012)

Robert,

Be sure and touch base with me at the NGT shoot on Sunday. Jeff, Tomi or Bill can point me out.

Thanks!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 2, 2012)

Will do John!



John V. said:


> Robert,
> 
> Be sure and touch base with me at the NGT shoot on Sunday. Jeff, Tomi or Bill can point me out.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 4, 2012)

I wanted to send out a quick THANK YOU to everyone who has donated items for the raffle for Sarah! This is an amazing group of people that I am proud to call my friends! I hate that I missed the last NGT shoot but thanks to my mom and dad they were able to pick up more items! I hope to see all of you there.


----------



## gurn (Apr 4, 2012)

The Asbell's are good folks!! Theres ah good bunch here to. I hope it will be ah big success.


----------



## Al33 (Apr 4, 2012)

I hope to make the shoot Robert but more importantly I hope to get this to you in time for the shoot raffle. I had planned on getting it to you at the NGTA shoot but I didn't make that event either.

Hope it raises a few dollars for this great cause you are championing. That is an almost used up paper towel roll I put in the pic for size comparison. Everything is made of wood, even the points.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 4, 2012)

THANK YOU Al!!! That is beautiful! Hope to see you there!


----------



## Dennis (Apr 4, 2012)

That's awesome Al


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 4, 2012)

Mighty nice Al


----------



## whossbows (Apr 4, 2012)

thats cool al


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 5, 2012)

That's a fine donation Al!!!!!!


----------



## Three Feathers (Apr 5, 2012)

This one is tugging at my heart. I would really like to help. May I give a dozen custom arrows? Any spine weight in Douglas Fir, Port Orford Cedar and Carbon Express, Heritage, Thunderstorm or Predator. Any color, cut to length with points installed if desired. Ready to shoot right out of the box. Shipping included. Let me know if this is OK and we can work out the details on what I need to do.
Thanks,
Pat


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 5, 2012)

That would be wonderful Pat! Thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 5, 2012)

Al33 said:


> I hope to make the shoot Robert but more importantly I hope to get this to you in time for the shoot raffle. I had planned on getting it to you at the NGTA shoot but I didn't make that event either.
> 
> Hope it raises a few dollars for this great cause you are championing. That is an almost used up paper towel roll I put in the pic for size comparison. Everything is made of wood, even the points.



These are amazing Al. You are so talented.
What a great donation!


----------



## Dennis (Apr 5, 2012)

The Traditional Family never ceases to amaze me


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 5, 2012)

buckbacks said:


> Al I'd love to have that. Do we have to be present to win in the raffle?



For the Hog Hunt, Alligator Hunt, and Flat Woods bow....no you don't have to be present to win. For the remainder of the items you do need to be present to win. Come on up Martin!


----------



## Al33 (Apr 6, 2012)

Three Feathers said:


> This one is tugging at my heart. I would really like to help. May I give a dozen custom arrows? Any spine weight in Douglas Fir, Port Orford Cedar and Carbon Express, Heritage, Thunderstorm or Predator. Any color, cut to length with points installed if desired. Ready to shoot right out of the box. Shipping included. Let me know if this is OK and we can work out the details on what I need to do.
> Thanks,
> Pat



Looks like I will make the shoot so you can bet this item will get a bunch of my tickets. Can't have too many arras.


----------



## jerry russell (Apr 6, 2012)

Looks like we will be there and I am bringing some buddies. What time will the drawing be held?


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Great  work donating the items to all who gave! Al, that arrowhead carving is awsome!

 Robert, I'm working on something for the raffle today, I'll post some more info later. I'll send you a PM for your address. If I get it in the mail monday you should have it later in the week.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you Dave. PM sent with my address.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 6, 2012)

jerry russell said:


> Looks like we will be there and I am bringing some buddies. What time will the drawing be held?



Planning on doing the raffle during lunch (11-12:30 or so). That way folks can shoot before it or after. Hope to see you there!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 6, 2012)

Al33 said:


> Looks like I will make the shoot so you can bet this item will get a bunch of my tickets. Can't have too many arras.



Glad to hear you can make it Al!  Missed seeing you at the recent shoots


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Just finished weaving it. It's an 18" side quiver, when it drys tonight I will stain it with the Walnut stain and get ready for the post ofice on monday. Got your pm.


----------



## Jake Allen (Apr 6, 2012)

longbowdave1 said:


> Just finished weaving it. It's an 18" side quiver, when it drys tonight I will stain it with the Walnut stain and get ready for the post ofice on monday. Got your pm.



Man, that is nice Dave! 
Good job and a fine talent.

I have got to learn to do that...one day.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 6, 2012)

Looks Great! Thank you Dave!


----------



## Al33 (Apr 6, 2012)

longbowdave1 said:


> Just finished weaving it. It's an 18" side quiver, when it drys tonight I will stain it with the Walnut stain and get ready for the post ofice on monday.



No doubt the quiver will gather a lot of tickets in the bag. Beautiful Dave!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 6, 2012)

I like it!!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Glad you like it. Here's the finished product, It will be mailed Monday morning .


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 8, 2012)

Looks great! Thank you and I hope everyone has a wonderful Easter!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 9, 2012)

I received another cool item for the raffle over the weekend. Edmonson's Taxidermy has donated a Free Deer European Mount or a basic turkey fan moun (fan, feet & beard on a plaque)!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Apr 9, 2012)

More items keep coming in.....5 custom slate calls and alot of had made mouth calls to add to the raffle items!


----------

